# pre printed chevron print transfers



## bamasales11 (Mar 16, 2013)

I print transfers with oki printer but the chevron print is very popular right now & have several customers wanting me to put a chevron pocket on a tee, but I don't have white ink, does anyone have chevron printed transfers?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Browse through the stock catalogs of these plastisol transfer companies. If you don't see what you like, they will also make them for you from your artwork. If your Chevrons are single color, these guys F&M Expressions | Custom Heat Transfers | Custom Iron-On Heat Transfers | Heat Transfer Papers | T-Shirts | Performance Moisture Fabrics | 4-Color Process | Heat Transfer Machine| Raster to Vector Services| Rhinestone Transfers has a pretty good deal with their 15 cent transfer.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## bnsparker (Sep 17, 2013)

Did you ever find a place that had pre printed chevron print transfers? I'm looking too and haven't had any luck. Imprintables does custom HTV but at a hefty cost. $35 setup plus min 5yds at $82.25.


----------



## Cindylou (Jul 10, 2009)

********************* Vinyl Couture - Patterned Craft Vinyl - WELCOME


----------



## bnsparker (Sep 17, 2013)

Cindylou said:


> ********************* Vinyl Couture - Patterned Craft Vinyl - WELCOME



They only have chevron craft vinyl. When I click on the HTV Heat Transfer Vinyl link, it's blank. I saw this site last week too and I thought maybe their website was messed up or was possibly being updated. It's still like that this week though, so maybe they don't sell HTV anymore.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

At the vegas show specialty materials had just made some. I purchased the pink white chevron and the teal. they work great!


----------



## bnsparker (Sep 17, 2013)

I just looked on their website and I don't see it listed under any of their patterns. Do you know if they will list it on their website? Actually, can you even buy from them on their site? (I'm a newbie at all of this) Can you only buy from them at shows? I'm near Pensacola, FL and I don't see any shows near me.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

I am a dealer so I dont know if you can regular. they said it would be on the site shortly after vegas. Give them a call whats the worse they can do tell you no.


----------



## bnsparker (Sep 17, 2013)

Sweet--thanks! I just sent them a message. I'll try to call if I don't get a reply. Thanks so much!


----------



## jbjet45 (Apr 22, 2013)

Specialty Materials is in Tulsa, OK. We stopped in last week and saw all the new stuff on the way to Ft Worth for the ISS show. The chevron vinyl is called SSP (simulated Screen Print) and I have a sheet of the checkered flag material to try but haven't had a chance yet. You can set up an account with them direct and they are great folks!


----------



## bnsparker (Sep 17, 2013)

jbjet45 said:


> Specialty Materials is in Tulsa, OK. We stopped in last week and saw all the new stuff on the way to Ft Worth for the ISS show. The chevron vinyl is called SSP (simulated Screen Print) and I have a sheet of the checkered flag material to try but haven't had a chance yet. You can set up an account with them direct and they are great folks!


I just looked on their website again but they don't have any simulated screen print on there yet. I sent an email the other day, but still haven't heard back. I did find black/white and navy/white chevron at heat transfer warehouse and I received it in the mail today. Last night though while watching videos on YouTube about Cadworxlive, I discovered some awesome things that I can do to make the chevron with my vinyl cutter. If I take a jpeg of any chevron pattern on the Internet and upload it into cadworxlive and turn it into a vector file, I can make any letters I want a chevron pattern with my cutter. It used a zebra pattern with their example, but I already tried it with chevron and it works! That way I can easily do any color combinations and size chevron patterns. It showed different ways to create it with vinyl that can and can't be layered and how to make one of the colors "see through" so less vinyl is used. I was elated!!! Cadworxlive is the only design program that I have so others might easily do this as well with CorelDraw or Illustrator. I'm a newbie and I had no idea I could do this. I'm learning!


----------

